# IP 56 oder 66 Klemmenkasten



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche einen anständigen IP56 oder 66 Klemmenkasten. Momentan haben wir Gussgehäuse mit spezieller Silikondichtung im Einsatz. Wenn man diese jedoch einmal aufschraubt ist die Dichtung am A**** und der Kasten wird trozdem geflutet.

Was habt ihr im Einsatz?

Gruss iPDI


----------



## Mordor_FRI (20 Januar 2011)

Hängt davon ab was du reinpackst, aber sonst Spellsberg


----------



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab was du reinpackst, aber sonst Spellsberg



Nur noch Klemmen (ist nur ein kleiner Klemmenkasten, welcher jedoch andauernd Kurzschlüsse auslöst, welil das Wasser wieder ansteigt)


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 Januar 2011)

gibts es da nicht noch ein Gel zum reinlegen?

Ansonsten wird gemufft  also mit Gießharz


----------



## M-Ott (21 Januar 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> gibts es da nicht noch ein Gel zum reinlegen?
> 
> Ansonsten wird gemufft  also mit Gießharz


 
Ich glaube, wenn da schon der Wasserstand ansteigt, hilft auch kein Silica-Gel mehr.

@iDPI
Ich weiß nicht, wie bei Euch das Wasser auf die Klemmenkästen einwirkt, aber villeicht könnt Ihr ja ein kleines Ablaufloch in den Boden machen. Ich stand schon öfter vor der gleichen Problematik und da haben wir das teilweise auch gemacht.


----------



## iPDI (21 Januar 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn da schon der Wasserstand ansteigt, hilft auch kein Silica-Gel mehr.
> 
> @iDPI
> Ich weiß nicht, wie bei Euch das Wasser auf die Klemmenkästen einwirkt, aber villeicht könnt Ihr ja ein kleines Ablaufloch in den Boden machen. Ich stand schon öfter vor der gleichen Problematik und da haben wir das teilweise auch gemacht.



Momentan haben wir die Kk im Einsatz mit dem Silikon Gel...das ist schön und gut, bis du Diesen einmal öffnen musst.

Momentan sind in den Kk noch Relais drinnen. Diese werde ich jedoch an einen trockenen Ort verlegen. Da ist die Idee mit dem Ablaufloch gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## TimoK (21 Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Ablaufloch funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut... Du hast zwar nicht mehr IP66 oder so, aber dafür steht das Wasser nicht im Kasten


----------



## Toki0604 (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben diese Problematik zur Genüge. Bei uns wird mit Niederdruck gereinigt (28Bar) und scharfem Reinigungsmittel. Wir haben auch die Variante mit einem Loch gewählt. Allerdings kam es dabei durch den Wasserdruck teilweise während der Reinigung trotzdem zur Flutung. Wir haben haupsächlich Abzweigdosen aus Metall. Bei denen ziehen wir im Boden eine Wöllbung die wie ein Trichter wirkt und bauen dort mittig eine kleine Verschraubung ein (M12 o.ä.). In diese Verschraubung kommt ein 20cm Stück Druckluftschlauch. Durch den Schlauch kann Wasser abfließen, aber nicht eindringen. Einziger Nachteil ist, das wenn häufiger Wasser eintritt, wegen der Höhe der Gegenmutter etwas Wasser im Gehäuse stehen bleiben kann. Die Gegenmutter kann man aber noch mit ein oder zwei kleinen 1,5mm Löchern Blechbündig anbohren.
Hat sich aber alles in allem bewährt...

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Hitschkock (23 Januar 2011)

Moin moin

wenn du die möglichkeit hast ! Pressluft ca. 0,5bar Sperrluft auf den Klemmkasten und dann die version mit einem kleinen ablaufloch ca.5mm
Das hat bei uns mit 400V am Hauptspindelmotor eine sehr lange Zeit gut funktioniert.


----------

